# FS/FT. cichlid-jaguar babies 2.5 - 3 in_price update



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all !
I have for sale many (up to 100 or more) jaguar babies. This is December breeding result and they reached 2-2.5 inch.
Price is 4$ each or 7$ pair. (pair means 2 because there is no way to see which is male or female until they reach maturity)
This is the only stock I kept from my jaguar pair . I would be happy to find new place for them , and I do not want to use them as feeder.

I made a counting today and there are 140 pcs, price is going to 300 for all at a time.


Phone call 7788373367
Cristian


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still for sale !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

We are keep going. Few sold ,lots to go !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump for today !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump for today !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump Bump....!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Everybody`s welcome !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still plenty looking for a new home.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump bump bump !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sunday morning bump !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

They have to go pretty soon . I can trade them for something else: fish(fish 6-7 inch like electric blue Jack Dempsey, Flowerhorn, king kong parrot,texas cichlid, which can stand and self defense against my 8" Jaguar) or equipment (all for FX5). There are around 120 in a 10 gal fish tank. Seems to be very crowded in there.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

good luck! free bump.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks ! I will need good luck, otherwise they will die eventually because of over population in the fish tank.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody interested in buy or trade?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Picture added with a new deal buy two get one for free !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Saturday noon bump !


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy bazooma, that's alot of Jags!!! You might have more luck approaching some of the LFSs in you area... Otherwise you'll be selling them one or two at a time to members here on BCA for weeks. Good luck though and free bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks immus!
I tried to talk at Pet Island to exchange for credit but they do not want to take them being too small in their opinion.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

We still keep going with the deal "buy two get one for free" !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

price is going down to 2.5 $ each!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Last try !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sold and closed


----------

